# Thank you



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My employee Lisa spent some time getting us ready for exterior season today. 

Before





















After


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks like Rambos frozen paint collection


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I give it a week. :whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Did she prep the boat for fishing season too? Nice looking shop btw.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That boat has not seen water since 2011. Hopefully this year. I have a dream of fishing on a lake while watching my crew paint an exterior. Someday.

I hope it stays like that for more than a week. I am really bad at putting stuff away right away and have everything labelled well so it is easy to organize.

Usually, we have so much stuff come in and out during exterior season that by the time we get to it, it is hard to organize again.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

If Lisa has some spare time ask if she would like a road trip to Florida, my shop could use her help and the boat would be nice here ...

Nice job Lisa :thumbup:


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow. She was very good at hiding all of the Behr cans behind all of those from Cabot's.


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

********


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I found a source for cheap Cabot Timber oil.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

All solid acrylic stain.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Crazy amount of left overs, thats a wad of cash. I don't keep much of anything in color except black and white.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We do condo complexes and the shelf with all the exterior stuff is for 10 complexes.

And some of them have a lot of different colors.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I need Lisa to come do that to my van please. I clean it at the start of a job by the end it looks like a twister came through.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> We do condo complexes and the shelf with all the exterior stuff is for 10 complexes.
> 
> And some of them have a lot of different colors.


That makes sense, I should have know it was maintenance. Since she has it so neat you should put her in charge of making sure all you knuckleheads keep it like that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> That makes sense, I should have know it was maintenance. Since she has it so neat you should put her in charge of making sure all you knuckleheads keep it like that.


I say give her a raise. :thumbup:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you for your recent purchase of my frozen paint. Lol

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Thank you for your recent purchase of my frozen paint. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


No problem, there was one can that looked a little molded, but the rest I just stiered and put it on. They were very happy. Thanks Rambo


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

How did that behr work out? If not mistaking is that Martha Stewart paint also next to the red locker?

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I though I hid all the Behr.

I guess it was Behrly poorly hid.

I hope behrly anyone sees it.


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

I just did the same thing, but I took a truck load in for recycling


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We dod the same thing. We keep a list on the end of the shelf so we know what is there. Looks nice and neat


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Would sooner see a pic of Lisa


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Moorgard?!?!?!?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Moorgard?!?!?!?


I can still get it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I can still get it.


Do they use gennex ?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am not sure if some just still have stock of the old stuff or if is just a gradual phase in from BM.

We have been happy with the Regal exterior so far though.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great Dean!

I've been trying to get more organized this year. got my truck done now I'm slowly working in the shop. my goal is to know where every tool is.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

WoW all my shelves are behr!:yes:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I usually organize my shop in January and February when it is slow but did not happen this year so far. If I don't get it done when things ramp up the end of April I will be screwed


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Moorgard?!?!?!?


As of last season, I'm still using is here in Chicago. And I still see plenty of it on the store shelves.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> great Dean!
> 
> I've been trying to get more organized this year. got my truck done now I'm slowly working in the shop. my goal is to know where every tool is.



There all Here!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> There all Here!!


That could be taken a couple different ways. I took it the hilarious way.


----------

